# ماهو الفرق بين الجير 4 غيارات و5 غيارات من حيث استهلاك الوقود؟؟



## رامي كمال (6 سبتمبر 2008)

ماهو الفرق بين الجير 4 غيارات و5 غيارات من حيث استهلاك الوقود ...عمر الموتور؟؟

ارجوا الافاده في هذا الموضوع ....... ولكم جزيل الشكر.


حيث اعتقد أن الجير 5 غيارا أوفر في استهلاك البنزين وافضل للموتور...


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 سبتمبر 2008)

تحية طيبة .

اعتقد انه لا فرق بينهما .

بل يعتمد على تصميم المحرك .

نناشد المهندسين المتخصصين بالمشاركة .

مع التقدير .


البغدادي


----------



## م زياد حسن (6 سبتمبر 2008)

السيد رامي المحترم
عند تصميم صندوق التروس (Gear Box ) يراعى ما يلي
1- نعوعية السيارة التي سوف يستخدم الجير بوكس( سيارة ركوب..سيارة نقل... باص نقل داخل المدينة...او خارجها
شاحنة.........الخ.........)
ومن ذلك يم اختيار طريقة التصميم حسب سلسلة عددية او سلسلة هندسة او.......
2-يتم اختيار عدد السرعات 3 او 4 او 5 او ....حسب السرعة التصميمية الامنة للمركبة بحمولتها الكاملة 
عادة تكون السرعة الاخيرة مباشرة في السيارات الشاحنة. اي عدد دورات ا لعمود الخارج من الجيربوكس هو مساري لعدد دورات المحرك
وتكون السرعة الاخيرة مسرعة في سيارات الركوب الصغيرة . اي عدد دورات الخرج اكبر من عدد دورات المحرك
اما بالنسبة لسؤالك
لا يوجد فرق من ناحية توفير الوقود لان الشركة المصنعة تكون قد راعت ذلك عند اختيار الجير بوكس 

ارجو ان تكون وصلت الفكرة ............... شكرا


----------



## رامي كمال (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا م/زياد........شكرا م/شكري
تحيه طيبه .
اردت الاستفسار عن نقطة استهلاك الوقود.
لماذا لايوجد فرق في الاستهلاك ...بالرغم من ان استخدام التروس يزيد السرعة وكذلك يقلل المجهود المبذول كما هو في استخدام الدراجة الهوائية. ...اعتقد انه يوفر الاستهلاك البنزين على الطرق السريعه ؟؟؟!!!!!! ام ماذا..


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ الفاضل 
فى النقلة الاولي والثانية والثالثة يتم تخفيض سرعة المحرك عن طريق صندوق التروس ، أما فى الرابعة فيتم النقل بين ترسيين متساويين فى القطر فيتم نقل سرعة ترس المناولة دون أى تخفيض، اى تنتقل سرعة المحرك نفسها دون تخفيض من صندوق التروس ، أم السرعة الخامسة فهى تسمى "overdrive" حيث يتم نقل السرعة من الترس المناول الى ترس أصغر وبالتالي تكون السرعة أعلى من سرعة المحرك دون الاحتياج لزيادة الوقود مع انخفاض العزم ، حيث لا حاجة للعزم عند استخدام السرعة الخامسة ، ولذلك يمكنك ملاحظة أنه عند السرعة الخامسة تزداد سرعة المركبة مع انخفاض عدد لفات المحرك ، وفى ذلك قلة استهلاك للوقود .( العزم يتناسب عكسيا مع السرعة ).
أتمني ان تكون مشاركتي واضحة ومفهومة .


----------



## م زياد حسن (26 سبتمبر 2008)

السيد رامي المحترم
تحية طيبة و بعد 
اود هن اوضح نقطة هامة هنا 
ان استطاعة المحرك تختلف حسب عدد الدورات بالدقيقة و ذلك حسب المخطط البياني لكل محرك بين عدد الورات و الاستطاعة 
و ان الاسطاعة المقدمة من المحرك تستهلك في السرعة و التغلب على القوة المعاكسة لاتجاه حركة السيارة حسب القانون التالي P=vxf
حيث P الاستطاعة وتقاس بالواط و V السرعة م/ثا و F بالنيوتن
و عند زيادة السرعة تزداد مقاومة الهواء التي تتناسب طردا مع مربع السرعة وبالتالي تزداد القوة المعاكسة للحركة 
لذلك لا يوجد فارق في استهلاك الوقود
ارجو ان تكون وصلت الفكرة و شكرا


----------



## ابراهيم جاهين (26 سبتمبر 2008)

الموضوع موضوع قدره عزم فى سرعه 
والمصمم للمحرك يصمم الجيربوكس على هذا الاساس


مهندس كهرباء/ابراهيم


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (28 سبتمبر 2008)

V= N× r */* 2,65 ×G
V= speed of the vehicle in km/hr​ N = r.p.m crank shaft​ R = radius of tyre in meter​ G = overall gear ratio = ( g.r x a.r )​ a.r = back axle ratio​ g.r = gearbox gear ratio​ Example:​ Gear Ratio : first = 3.587 :1​ 2.022 :1 = Second​ Third = 1.384 :1​ Forth = 1 :1​ Fifth =0.861 :1 (Overdrive)​ يمكن لمن يريد التعويض فى المعادلة بالنسب المذكورة ليري أن فى حالة ( Overdrive ) ستزداد السرعة الخطية مع ثبات ( r.p.m ) مما يعنى زيادة السرعة دون زيادة دورات الحريق ، مما يوفر الوقود بل ويقلل التآكل فى المحرك .


----------



## م احمد قدرى (29 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام و انتم بخير
عيد فطر مبارك انشاء الله


----------



## يونس فاخر (29 سبتمبر 2008)

انا اتفق مع الاخ A.Mak كونه تحليل علمي 
شكرا لك اخي على السؤال وشكرا للاخ ماك على التوضيح
وكل عام وانتم وعوائلكم الكريمة بألف خير اعاده الله عليكم بالخير واليمن والبركات


----------



## ملك الطاقه (29 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك 
سلطان :d


----------



## el_rayes (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## حسام جاسم (24 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا للجميع على المشاركه لاُهمية الموضوع.


----------



## رحيل العمر (26 أكتوبر 2008)

اتفق مع الاخ A.Mak حيث الغيار الخامس يقلل من الضغط على المحرك مع زيادة السرعة


----------

